# Raff mag's rund, Handgreiflichkeiten in der Grafikabteilung und PCGH im Goat-Simulator-Wahn - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff mag's rund, Handgreiflichkeiten in der Grafikabteilung und PCGH im Goat-Simulator-Wahn - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Das zügige Arbeitstempo, das bereits in der ersten Produktionswoche angesagt war, wurde auch in der zweiten Woche beibehalten. Trotzdem kam neben dem Testen und Tippen - wie Sie in der Bildersammlung sehen können - der Spaß nicht zu kurz. Für letztgenannten sorgte vor allem der Release des schon jetzt legendären Goat-Simulators, gegen den sogar Lara Croft in UHD-Auflösung keine Chance hatte. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff mag's rund, Handgreiflichkeiten in der Grafikabteilung und PCGH im Goat-Simulator-Wahn - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## XmuhX (6. April 2014)

> ...PCGH im Goat-Simulator-Wahn...





> Unserer Aufforderung, doch einmal das Spiel in die Realität zu  übertragen, sich einen Wickingerhelm aufzusetzen und reihenweise  Redaktionsmitglieder zu attackieren...



ROFL...Ich hatte gerade so geile Bilder im Kopf! 
Einfach nur herrlich!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. April 2014)

Klasse Bilder. @  Raffs Mukke, nettes CD Cover (Pariah`s Child, die Kritiken sind ja sehr gut), mag ja Wöfle..äh Wölfe 
Die Mukke ist mir aber bissel zu schnell, aber für eine (z.B) Letsplay Videountermalung für einen Militärflugzeugsimulanten vielleicht ne passende Idee...mal gucken.
Bei welchen Gelegenheiten Raff die Mukke wohl hört ? Beim Benchen von Titan und Co ??? Beim Autofahren ? Oder zum Wake-up-Call in den Tag ? 

Edit: Da mal reingehört, "What Did You Do In The War, Dad?" gefällt mir inszenatorisch und thematisch gut (bin ja immer auf der Suche nach coolen Tracks, liebe Musik...habe eine gigantische CD Sammlung.


----------



## XD-User (6. April 2014)

Und schon wieder eine Woche rum...

Bild 1: Dat Boobs 
Bild 2: Dr. Spille nimmt nur die 0 Sone GPU weil Raff ihn mit einer 290X im Referenzdesign bereits aus Entfernung hören würde und so der unglaubeliche Metal Gear mäßige Schleichversuch, scheitern könnte 
Bild 3: Doc Overclock Wilkes, der Widerstandskämpfer im PCGH Zentrum.
Bild 4: "bestens für einen Abend mit Dame -  und die besteht dann auch nicht aus Pixeln und Polygon." sondern aus Plastik und Silikon 
Bild 5: Herr Sauter wird niemals aus dem PCGH Gedächtniss entgleiten. Auch wenn er immer nur mit Dingen in Mini Größe verglichen wird...
Bild 6: Ich glaube Raff hat seine langjährige Beziehung zu seiner Tasse gebrochen... letzte Woche wurde sie in flagranti mit Mark Mantel gesehen und diese Woche mit dem Loske... wenn Raff das nur wüsste 
Bild 7: Wo sind die guten Werbeanzeigen der Anti-Viren Programme heute?  
Bild 8: Phil möchte halt hoch hinaus in der PCGH Redaktion.


----------



## hanfi104 (6. April 2014)

Das T-Shirt von Stefan ist einfach genial
So chaotisch sah es doch garnicht aus beim Phill


----------



## Insider (6. April 2014)

Schöne Fotos. Ich wäre auch gerne in euerem Team.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. April 2014)

XD-User schrieb:


> Bild 6: Ich glaube Raff hat seine langjährige Beziehung zu seiner Tasse gebrochen... letzte Woche wurde sie in flagranti mit Mark Mantel gesehen und diese Woche mit dem Loske... wenn Raff das nur wüsste


 
Tom hat vor meinem Testsystem-Aufbau posiert. Und wer hat gespielt? 



XD-User schrieb:


> Bild 4: "bestens für einen Abend mit Dame -  und  die besteht dann auch nicht aus Pixeln und Polygon." sondern aus Plastik  und Silikon


 
Nö. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

> Unserer Aufforderung, doch einmal das Spiel in die Realität zu   übertragen, sich einen Wickingerhelm aufzusetzen und reihenweise   Redaktionsmitglieder zu attackieren...


dafür wäre ein (historisch korrekt übrigens hornloser) wikihelm doch viel zu OP. das macht man mit der nackten birne, das weiss sogar schon meine kleine tochter *aua*


----------



## TempestX1 (6. April 2014)

Wieder MiniPC Zeit


----------



## jamie (6. April 2014)

Gibt's das T-Shirt auf Bild 3 ab sofort zum Kaufen?


----------



## MaxPa (6. April 2014)

Bild 6 der Aktenkoffer sieht iwie so aus http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/10674/amd_R9295X2ch-3.jpg 

Achja, der Akinator kennt den Herrn Vötter auch


----------



## XD-User (6. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tom hat vor meinem Testsystem-Aufbau posiert. Und wer hat gespielt?
> 
> Nö.
> 
> ...


 
1. ähhhhhhmm unser Diverse-AA-Modi-Downsmapling-Grafikkarten-Guru 

2. Na denn ist ja gut 

Edit: 


MaxPa schrieb:


> Achja, der Akinator kennt den Herrn Vötter auch


 Ok, ich habe mich viel gerechnet, aber nicht damit


----------



## belle (6. April 2014)

@ Raff

Wie jetzt? Es gibt da draußen auch Frauen, die nicht aus Pixeln und Polygonen bestehen?


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. April 2014)

@Raff: Wann kommt ein Test zum Dell UP2414Q und wie lautet dein vorläufiges Fazit? Will meinen aktuellen fHD IPS 24" ersetzen


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. April 2014)

@Löschzwerg: Das hat Marco bereits getan, zu lesen im aktuellen Heft


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @Raff: Wann kommt ein Test zum Dell UP2414Q und wie lautet dein vorläufiges Fazit? Will meinen aktuellen fHD IPS 24" ersetzen



PCGH 05/14 Seite 24-25 kann ich Dir empfehlen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. April 2014)

Shit, dann auf zum Kiosk! Danke euch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2014)

Heftleser wissen mehr! 

Ich bin hinsichtlich des Displays zwiegespalten. Beim Spielen ist die Pixeldichte einfach göttlich, unter Windows (7) ohne Skalierung ist Arbeiten mit der nativen Auflösung aber fast unmöglich, weil alles winzig ist. Die Farbwiedergabe gefällt mir auch nicht so gut wie beispielsweise am Asus PQ321, aber möglicherweise lässt sich das mit einem anderen Preset regeln. Privat würde ich nicht mehr auf 24 Zoll abrüsten, weshalb ich als langjähriger 30-Zoll-Nutzer auf die 28er-Modelle mit UHD gespannt bin. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. April 2014)

Goat Simulator + 28-Zoll-UHD =


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2014)

Und: Es ruckelt. Benchmarks incoming. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Heftleser wissen mehr!
> 
> Ich bin hinsichtlich des Displays zwiegespalten. Beim Spielen ist die Pixeldichte einfach göttlich, unter Windows (7) ohne Skalierung ist Arbeiten mit der nativen Auflösung aber fast unmöglich, weil alles winzig ist. Die Farbwiedergabe gefällt mir auch nicht so gut wie beispielsweise am Asus PQ321, aber möglicherweise lässt sich das mit einem anderen Preset regeln. Privat würde ich nicht mehr auf 24 Zoll abrüsten, weshalb ich als langjähriger 30-Zoll-Nutzer auf die 28er-Modelle mit UHD gespannt bin.
> 
> ...


 
So ein Gerätchen mit 4k sollte doch eigentlich 1080p perfekt interpolieren können (genau 2x2 Pixel ergeben 1 Pixel @FHD)... Dann kann man den Desktop in 1080p anzeigen lassen und in Spielen je nach Leistungsbedarf FullHD oder 4k verwenden (oder was dazwischen, wenn die Interpolation taugt). Eure Monitortests untersuchen immer die Interpolation auf 1050p und 720p, wenn ich mich nicht irre - 4k auf 1080p wäre beim Test von 4k-Monitoren natürlich schon interessant. Das ging aus dem Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe für mich nicht eindeutig hervor, ob das auch untersucht wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2014)

Tjo, soweit die Theorie. Auf 'nem 30-Zöller klappt das, 1.280x800 sieht genauso scharf aus wie 2.560x1.600, nur eben mit viermal so großen Pixeln. Auf den UHD-Kisten habe ich das noch nicht gesehen, das wirkt immer unschärfer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## marvinj (7. April 2014)

Den Blick von Raff im ersten Bild kenne ich irgendwo her. 
So saß ich da gefühlt auch vor


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tjo, soweit die Theorie. Auf 'nem 30-Zöller klappt das, 1.280x800 sieht genauso scharf aus wie 2.560x1.600, nur eben mit viermal so großen Pixeln. Auf den UHD-Kisten habe ich das noch nicht gesehen, das wirkt immer unschärfer.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Das ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn, was verkacken diese Monitorhonks denn da?


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tjo, soweit die Theorie. Auf 'nem 30-Zöller klappt das, 1.280x800 sieht genauso scharf aus wie 2.560x1.600, nur eben mit viermal so großen Pixeln. Auf den UHD-Kisten habe ich das noch nicht gesehen, das wirkt immer unschärfer.


 
Danke für die Info. Das ist IMHO ein Thema an dem Ihr (bei zukünftigen UHD-Kisten) dranbleiben solltet.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. April 2014)

Das kann ich bei meinem Koreaimportmoni (beinahe der gleiche, wie aus dem aktuellen Heft)bestätigen.  in 2560x1440 sieht bombasto-spitzen-klasse aus.
Auf 1920x...wird alles matschig und unscharf. Keine Ahnung woher das kommt..
Gestern abend bei DayZ mit dem spielinternen 200% Scaler, sah gut aus, hat aber meine  (ordentlich )übertaktete GTX 780 GHZ  zum kotzen gebracht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2014)

Das hingegen ist normal. Wie sieht 1.280x720 aus? Dort gilt ebenfalls die Theorie, dass vier Pixel ein einzelnes bilden könnten, ohne dass interpoliert wird.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. April 2014)

Könnte hinkommen. 1280x720 sieht etwas weniger bescheiden aus, als die 1920 er . Die Farben sehr ähnlich der von der 2560x er. Schärfeverluste sind vorhanden, aber deutlcih geringer..
Bei der 1920er greulich und undscharf *augenkrebsgefahr*


----------



## XD-User (8. April 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Den Blick von Raff im ersten Bild kenne ich irgendwo her.
> So saß ich da gefühlt auch vor


 
Gut zu wissen wie ich dann davor stehen werde bzw. starren 
Habe bis jetzt nur auf der Cebit die Jahre UHD Monitore gesehen und leider aus etwas Entfernung


----------



## BiosShock (8. April 2014)

Erstes Bild: typische Haltung eines Grafikfetischisten... hier sind die weiblichen Attribute vöööhhllig zweitrangig... 

Wir sind doch schon seid der Steinzeit darauf geschult jeden "Pixelfehler" in diesen Bereichen zu finden - und das auch zu Not ohne technische Hilfen...


----------

